# port norfolk report 7/28



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

fished my favorite little spot from 730p till 9p armed with only my Shakespeare contender 6'0 w/ lx3 spinner (10lb test) and a bunch of cali squid heads. and wouldnt you know after fishin with all the other expensive baits lately i go and hook with a my biggest pup this year at 23" on a damn couple pieces of squid tentacles worked slow on carolina rig. this guy came home with me for dinner tonight. you cant beat that fight on such old little walmart combo(thought he was gonna win a couple of times during that battle) . nothin much else but several tiny croaker and pesky ass crabs. 

that makes 10 keeper pups this month in that hole three blocks from the house. 

i think ill use more squid for awhile


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

nice work...ill second that opinion that pups are the best fighting fish...im actually in florida right now wev been fishin the flats for 3 days for reds...be back durin the week and cant wait to get into some in familiar waters...


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

where do you fish in port norfolk? under the bridge or what?


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

Tonyfish said:


> where do you fish in port norfolk? under the bridge or what?


i usually like to try *THE WATER*

someone please explain the 1st post etiquette


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

baitslingin said:


> i usually like to try *THE WATER*
> 
> someone please explain the 1st post etiquette


 TF-

Or go out to NOB , or Granby, or Waterside and wet a line. All the above are considered 'Port Norfolk'...and when you catch fish or have a positive outting, post a report on the board. 
Build your fishing portfolio. This board and forum is give and take. Pretty sure you will meet one of us on the bank, pier or surf to give you a hand or offer advice.

Remember - fishing is what you put into it....do your home work, scope out some 'legal' areas to fish, ask questions about what's biting and on what, what are the regs, have a valid fishing licence, repect your fellow fisherman/ women, leave the area clean of trash and wasted bait or tackle.

Follow the above guidelines, and finding any productive fishing hole will come very easy.

Welcome to P&S.:fishing:


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Well Put Nserch4drum*



Nserch4Drum said:


> TF-
> 
> Or go out to NOB , or Granby, or Waterside and wet a line. All the above are considered 'Port Norfolk'...and when you catch fish or have a positive outting, post a report on the board.
> Build your fishing portfolio. This board and forum is give and take. Pretty sure you will meet one of us on the bank, pier or surf to give you a hand or offer advice.
> ...


AND WELCOME TO THE BOARD TONYFISH


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> TF-
> 
> Or go out to NOB , or Granby, or Waterside and wet a line. All the above are considered 'Port Norfolk'..


since when are all those called port norfolk?
theres only one Port Norfolk that i know of and theres not all that much water around it . so it shouldnt be to hard to figure it out.

i know , i know , its all the same to you VB heads


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Tonyfish said:


> where do you fish in port norfolk? under the bridge or what?


That would be a safe bet. Maybe park at Culpeppers??? 

I've never fished there. Thought about it, but I just ain't too sure about eatin' anything outta that water. :--|


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

Um okay don't mean to kill your ego or anything but I live in portnorfolk and you said your "little spot" and I wasn't sure if you were fishing in any praticular spot in Portnorfolk like near the little Gazeebo where the old 164 on ramp used to be or on a boat underneath the 164 overpass. YOu don't have to be smartass and say in the water because thats obvious, I just thought you could reiterate on your "spot." I think you should brush up on your posting etiquette and perhaps not scare away newbs with such an unhelpful answer. Thanks.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Tony, welcome to the board. 

Don't mind Baitslingin', he pisses lots of people off. I think it has something to do with eatin' them fish out of the Elizabeth.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Tonyfish said:


> Um okay don't mean to kill your ego or anything but I live in portnorfolk and you said your "little spot" and I wasn't sure if you were fishing in any praticular spot in Portnorfolk like near the little Gazeebo where the old 164 on ramp used to be or on a boat underneath the 164 overpass. YOu don't have to be smartass and say in the water because thats obvious, I just thought you could reiterate on your "spot." I think you should brush up on your posting etiquette and perhaps not scare away newbs with such an unhelpful answer. Thanks.


Bs- your move. I tried to be the nice guy to the new guy.



> someone please explain the 1st post etiquette


BTW TF - I don't fish that area , so I am clueless...but ask me about VB /GV / OV [ beaches and piers] I could assist...but with that attitude, you'd fall on my ignore list.
Keep the 'tude in check...you'll go a little farther on this board and region.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

what 'tude are you talking about, I'm the one who got an unhelpful answer and I felt that I should make him aware. If you wish to ignore me because i told someone that their response to my question was unhelpful and carried its own sense of attitude because I am obviously "new" and need to learn posting etiquette, then so be it. I don't see where I was out of line, i just wanted to know a more specific spot of portnorfolk that he was fishing out of because I wasn't sure of any good spots to cast from.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Tf- not my fight. Just letting you know what mo was.

I hope BS could enlighten you with the specifics.

Like I said earlier, welcome aboard, and hope you know that sharing fishing info on this board is give and take.
Not too many folks will give up a productive fishing hole...........................to the internet!


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

I know its not your fight, it shouldn't be anyones fight I just wanted to chip in my two cents. I realize that people would not want to give away their secret spot and I have no problem with that but you gotta try right? I just get sick of fishing in the same backyards of several friends who live on the Elizabeth and James and wanted to try something closer to home and this seemed like it would be helpful haha.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Tf...heard they caught some flounder and some pups @ NOB - the other week...but the fingers were runnin thick and the bait of choice was Gulp on a jig!

Good luck in yer search fer new fertile fishing grounds.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks for the help


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

Tonyfish said:


> Um okay don't mean to kill your ego or anything but I live in portnorfolk and you said your "little spot" and I wasn't sure if you were fishing in any praticular spot in Portnorfolk like near the little Gazeebo where the old 164 on ramp used to be or on a boat underneath the 164 overpass. YOu don't have to be smartass and say in the water because thats obvious, I just thought you could reiterate on your "spot." I think you should brush up on your posting etiquette and perhaps not scare away newbs with such an unhelpful answer. Thanks.


no ego kill here bud, i was just sayin u should at least say phargin "hello" before you start tryin to hit up on fishin holes.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

Newsjeff said:


> Tony, welcome to the board.
> 
> Don't mind Baitslingin', he pisses lots of people off. I think it has something to do with eatin' them fish out of the Elizabeth.


i wouldnt say a lot of people, maybe i few. 
dont be H8N NJ. 

and last time i checked pups around here tend to migrate. so youve probably caught a few in the bay and points south in the fall that had spent the summer in the eliz. river.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Newsjeff said:


> Tony, welcome to the board.
> 
> Don't mind Baitslingin', he pisses lots of people off. I think it has something to do with eatin' them fish out of the Elizabeth.


HEY GIVE ME SOME CREDIT! I PISS PEOPLE OFF TOO! PRETTY MUCH PISSED OFF THE WHOLE DAMN BOARD!:beer: 


FA


----------



## HOOK'N&SLING'N (Sep 29, 2004)

Focus Gentlemen........Focus:fishing: 


Welcome Tonyfish

P-Town native


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

hope you dont live in ptown any more! haha jk i love it here contrary to what many people think about portsmouth.


----------

